# Topping Compound Mystery



## Ritchard (Jan 20, 2021)

I live in a town where topping compound doesn’t exist and I’m wondering if anyone has an explanation. I’m just a homeowner, do drywallers in some areas never get taught on it? Has it been superseded by newer better compounds? What’s the deal? 
Even the old-school hardware stores and the two pro drywall suppliers in town don’t carry it and the closest big box store with some is 200 miles away. 
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

so no Plus 3 compound?


----------



## Ritchard (Jan 20, 2021)

Stephen0220 said:


> so no Plus 3 compound?


There’s plenty of Plus 3. Just no Topping.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Most finishers use Plus 3 to top coat. I haven't seen any 'top coat' compounds in a 100 mile radius of where I live either, I'm near Philly.


----------



## Ritchard (Jan 20, 2021)

So when you were apprenticing, no one ever mentioned it? But if you came through a good program you probably don't need it. I assume once you get to a certain skill level you can produce great results with mud from the backyard.
Here's what the Topping compound box looks like in case you want to try to spot one in the wild. 
Amazingly USG also produces a Taping compound. I bet it's even more rare.

Thanks for replying. 












Stephen0220 said:


> Most finishers use Plus 3 to top coat. I haven't seen any 'top coat' compounds in a 100 mile radius of where I live either, I'm near Philly.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

lol yep you are right! I will be lookin for this. I mean the green All Purpose sucks to sand which is why I was taught to use Plus 3 for topping. thanks for the info though!


----------

